# Goodbye Puffy



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Puffy is gone. I don't know why. He was perfectly fine last night, active and happy, though I didn't get to check up on him this morning. I honestly want to cry right now, he was my first betta, my second dead in just a bit over two weeks, and might just be my last for a while. I don't know what I'm doing wrong or why all my fish seem to be dying on me. Simba left not that long ago, and now Puffy is gone without a single symptom of sickness or old age...

Bright, happy, agressive, pain in the butt fish, I'll miss you. Of course you'd just up and pass on without any warning, that's how you are. You were my "gateway fish", and I have you to thank for the two 10 gallons, the 2 shrimps, 3 psuedobettas (guppies), 4 harlequins, and my unending obsession. I'm sorry you had to pass on in the black "basket" in the community ten gallon. Were you even aware of how much time and money I poured into those tanks and stuff for you, and how freaking proud of myself and happy I was when you got better after that horrible sickness? Are aware how many memories are now engraved in my mind because of you? You ever hungry, red, mean veiltail... I dunno what'll happen to that recently cleaned 10 gallon now that you're not here to motivate me to set it up. I mean, what's the point if I don't have a fish to put in there?

...If you would have waited about two months, you'd be in your own side of a beatiful cycled and planted 10 gallon. Silly impatient fish... though I can't exactly blame you, heaven's probably a billion times better than a divided tank. Good bye. Swim through silver skies with many lady bettas... You deserve it you not so old- old timer....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Puffy. He lived a good life with you.

R.I.P Puffy.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you BettaSlave.

(I quietly told my lil sis, and now she's crying upstairs  , I dread having to tell my little brother seeing as Puffy was technically his.... Isn't it amazing how one fish impact a family?)


----------



## Rawriie (Sep 6, 2010)

Im so sorry about Simba and Puffy    . They will certainly miss you Jk ): You were/are such a great owner and they will remember you like you ll remember them, right? ^^


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you Rawrie. If they can remember me, then I hope they will.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh man, I know how that feels. I'm SO sorry about Puffy. Your post made me tear up.  It's hard when you have no idea what happened. Chin up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Puffy! He was loved and will be missed very much.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry you lost him, it's easy to see how much he meant to you.


----------

